# 2 questions about what is happening in Manila



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

1. What if any changes to deliveries of Balikbayan boxes from the USA, especially with the no transportation rules.


2. I am trying to confirm (just for my own head) what my sister-in-law told my wife when they talked last night and that is “Is Manila under Martial Law?” What about the rest of the Philippines?

JM101


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I am in the same boat JM with 2 Balakbayan boxes due to arrive in 3 to 4 weeks, who knows what will happen at that level.
As for "Martial Law"? OMO but propagated by the anti Duterte factions who think that because the military and police are involved it must be Martial Law. Couldn't in my opinion be further from the truth.
Who else is going to give their time and effort to this disaster when most people are in mandatory or voluntary lockdown? The Barangay officials are also doing a fantastic job with roadblocks and monitoring residents and their status, food parcels and even paying bills if you are stuck in your house like me, 60 Y/O foreigner that arrived back on the 14th am in quarantine (no symptoms after 12 days) and very gladly so, further to this because of my age I cannot leave my residence until the curfew is lifted,,,,,, bring it on. This government seems to be extremely proactive with regards to the spread and control of Covid-19, one really only needs to look at the figures compared to other countries.

Australia, (my home land) a 1st world country is doing far worse than the Philippines given population and infection. 
Even if it is" Martial law" it seems to be working for the Filipino people, tough times for a resilient country that will get through this because of government foresight, sorry for my little rant but I definitely feel safer here than Australia.
And only my opinion if "Martial Law" is required to curb this situation then that will be declared by this as well as other countries.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

JM101 said:


> 1. What if any changes to deliveries of Balikbayan boxes from the USA, especially with the no transportation rules.
> 
> 
> 2. I am trying to confirm (just for my own head) what my sister-in-law told my wife when they talked last night and that is “Is Manila under Martial Law?” What about the rest of the Philippines?
> ...


BOC Daily Updates 
https://www.facebook.com/BureauOfCustomsPH/

Shipping Cart has some good information on status of shipping
https://www.shippingcart.com/

No Martial Law but, some are not following quarantine rules & it's angering authorities.

Manila police official threatens quarantine violators will be shot 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/metro/731451/manila-police-official-threatens-quarantine-violators-will-be-shot/story/


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for the quick replies.

My “Martial Law” question was not meant to be a derogatory one, but to find out what my wife’s family was going through during this world wide crisis. The answers I was getting from my wife were not giving me the info I was looking for (language barrier??). Steve, your explanation was NOT a rant at all, but answered my questions to a tee. And Joe thanks for the links.

Now to figure how to get another box to the family during this mess.

John


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

John, your question was never taken as derogatory one bit by myself, as you say sifting through some of the language barriers do have their moments.
Your next Balakbayan box? Ask your forwarder. Ours? Who knows, if it turns up well and good if not?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Steve, unfortunately I couldn't get in touch with the people I usually send with which is Atlas. I have always had great luck with them, NEVER a single problem but with this crisis going on and shut downs who knows.

I think for time being, I'll just send money....and please nobody on the board ask for me to send them some (lol).

John


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If they are in Manila proper, they might be able to get a BB box. They say cargo is still being moved - but does that mean just for stores, or things like BB boxes?

We have 2 boxes expected to hit Manila 2APR, according to the tracking info (shipped long before any talk of a lockdown). But I expect them to marinate in Manila until the pesky pestilence is gone. Or, if it gets to Iloilo, I doubt it gets way out to my house. Too many roadblocks, just don't see it happening.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Both Shoppee and Lazada suspended deliveries a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I need to send some papers to Canada and asked at the LBC. They said that they had no idea if the package would leave Moalboal let alone get to Canada in any timely manner since travel restrictions were in place.

I* think that the virus will be blamed for a lot of things not happening now that they cannot blame Manila traffic for all delays.


----------

